
Michelle Phan Was YouTube’s Biggest Beauty Star. Then She Vanished - danso
https://www.thecut.com/2019/09/michelle-phan-youtube-beauty-star-on-why-she-left.html
======
al2o3cr

         “I am a lover of decentralization,” Phan says.
         “YouTube is decentralized, in the sense that anyone
         can have a channel, have their own network, and
         make their own content.”
    

o_O You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means.

~~~
dang
Please don't post unsubstantive comments to HN.

